# HCG and Hypoglycemia



## Malevolence (May 25, 2012)

If you haven't done HCG and are planning to and have had any types of hypoglycemic problems in the past, do some research and prepare yourself.  I am not gonna copy and paste a bunch of stuff cause I know how much you all like it but I will tell you what I have been going through. In the past I would would have some blood sugar crashes only a few times a year and were always manageable with food.  I would get shaky, lethargic, and week but soon after I ate I would be ok.  This would only happen at the most once a month.  Now keep in mind that coming into this cycle I had been on a major calorie deficit so that I could cut the fat necessary to get to the right BF%.  For months I was well below 2000 calories per day and running my ass off on the treadmill. During this time there was nothing out of the ordinary as far as blood sugar levels.  I have been on cycle now for 5 weeks and using HCG 2 times per week at 500iu's per inj (keeping the boys big).  My blood sugar has been off the chain since starting the HCG, having crashes 3 or 4 times a week.  At first I thought maybe my diet was not that great but it didn't seem right.  So I have been doing some research and come to find out there is a definite link between the two.  Mrs. P had made a comment on another post about becoming hypoglycemic during pregnancy which sent me in the right direction looking for the answers about my blood sugar problems. I haven't been able to correct it completely but I will post anything pertinent to topic as I found it out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2012)

Good info bro I wasn't aware of that....


----------



## Lulu66 (May 26, 2012)

Good info. Imma keep that in mind when i start my hcg.


----------



## Malevolence (May 26, 2012)

It is called Reactive Hypoglycemia and is caused by hormonal imbalance. Still researching and when I find some good stuff I will post it


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2012)

Nice post and your avatar is calling my name, hear her say SFG SFG cum inside of me!


----------



## Malevolence (May 26, 2012)

I know!!  It is haunting!  I hear it all night long


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2012)

Your calories are way to low bro no man should be under 2000 calorie especially a running lifting man.

When calories are cut to low for too long it makes it harder to burn fat and may actually hold on to it.


----------



## Malevolence (May 26, 2012)

For the last 5 weeks my caloric intake has been above 3000 for the most part and hitting 4000 sometimes and it is only lately that I have had the serious blood sugar crashes.  My maintenance calories is at about 2800 right now  so I am getting roughly 1000 over per day give or take.


----------



## Pikiki (May 26, 2012)

Hmmm very interesting , never heard about this. Thnx for post your experience.


----------



## grind4it (May 26, 2012)

Intresting therory i know everybody here hates the copy and paste shit; but personally I would love to see something that backs this up or at least a link.
Great stuff brother!


----------



## Malevolence (May 26, 2012)

........................


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 19, 2012)

So far I haven't really found anything clinical about this but a lot of testimonials and blogs of people saying similar stuff about blood sugar crashing while on hcg.  I haven't taken it in over 5 weeks and haven't had a problem with my blood sugar since.  I am going to do a 10 blast right before pct  so before that I will do some more research and try to find something solid


----------



## beasto (Jun 20, 2012)

Damn I wasn't aware of this, but thanks to you i've gained more knowledge once again!!! Thanks for the info bro!!!


----------



## Get Some (Jun 20, 2012)

This may be true Male...

but how many of the testimonies were from people takign hcg for weightloss? The "hcg diet" puts people on extreme caloric deficits. That right there will cause hypoglycemia in a second, I know the feeling. So, if you are using hcg to keep the boys big on a bulking cycle then you will have nothing to worry about. And as for hormonal imbalance... if that were true then everytime we got gyno we would also get hypoglycemic because of high E2 Levels. But, as we know, this is not the case.

Not saying you are wrong bro, just needs more research


----------

